# G5 refurb, la bonne affaire ??? peut être pas !!



## jean-lou (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'ai achet&#233; fin Aout, un G5 2*2GHz sur le refurb de l'apple store. J'ai donc eu un bon prix : 1500 euros environ. Je l'ai recu dans des d&#233;lais convenables, au environ du 15 Septembre, jusque l&#224;, tout va bien  

J'ai d&#233;chant&#233; quand je l'ai d&#233;marr&#233; pour la premi&#232;re fois : un bruit digne du dernier Airbus A 380. J'ai d&#233;j&#224; travaill&#233; sur des G5 et c'&#233;tait la premi&#232;re fois que j'entendais ca. Bon d'accord ca commence bien !!!  

Une fois sur Mac OS X j'essais quand m&#234;me de voir comment se comporte la b&#234;te, j'essais de mettre le CD de free tout neuf pour installer internet. Il n'est pas reconnu !!!!! Bon d'accord !!!  :rateau: 
Je met un DVD, Ha, tiens, celui ci est reconnu, apr&#232;s plusieurs test et v&#233;rification, le lecteur est bien reconnu mais celui ci n'aime pas les CD apparement. Coup de fil &#224; Apple care, quelques manip bidons, rien de plus.

L'apple care sympa me dit qu'ils vont me renvoyer un nouveau lecteur (le tout gratos bien sur, l'ordinateur &#233;tant consid&#233;r&#233; comme neuf, &#224; peine sorti de sa boite made in California). Trois jours plus tard, coucou UPS, je met la b&#234;te. Parfait ca marche mais le bruit est toujours l&#224; bien sur.

Je prends mes petits bras et je l'am&#232;ne au centre agr&#233;e de Toulouse pour voir. Ils me prennent mon bel ordi. Il me dit que c'est qu'une question de recalibrage que c'est l'affaire de quelques jours. Une semaine apr&#232;s, je les rappelle et le mec me dit que finalement c'est un peu plus grave, qu'ils vont devoir changer la carte m&#232;re. Une semaine plus tard, il me dit que finalement avec la nouvel carte m&#232;re c'&#233;tait encore pire (le bruit que je connaissais &#233;man&#233; d'UN ventilo qui tournait &#224; fond par d&#233;fault et avec la nouvelle c'&#233;tait les NEUF ventilos qui tournaient &#224; fond, mon G5 &#233;tait donc pass&#233; du statut d'Airbus &#224; celui d'Ariane). Il m'annonce donc le changement prochain d'un des deux processeurs de mon G5 :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: Je me R&#233;GALE

Une semaine plus tard, nouveau coup de fil de ma part (je commence &#224; connaitre). Cette fois le mec me dit que finalement il pense que la carte m&#232;re qu'Apple lui a renvoy&#233; la premi&#232;re fois pour remplacer celle d'origine &#233;tait d&#233;fectueuse et qu'il s'apprete &#224; en commander une autre. NO COMMENT.

J'ai envoy&#233; deux lettres &#224; Apple en irlande pour leur signaler ma d&#233;tresse mais pas de r&#233;ponse &#224; ce jour. J'ai appel&#233; l'Apple Care qui n'a rien pu faire d'autre que de me filer l'adresse d'irlande que je connaissais d&#233;j&#224;. Et pour finir le centre agr&#233;e Apple m'a dit qu'eux non plus ne pouvait rien faire!!!!   

Ca fait donc deux mois que j'attends mon G5, je ne sais pas quand est ce que finalement je pourrai m'en servir ni si il sera vraiment fiable.

Ma question est simple : Que faire pour avoir un G5 en &#233;tat de marche dans des d&#233;lais acceptable (j'ai pas achet&#233; un G5 pour aller sur internet) et comment faire indemniser le retard et toutes les tracasseries que j'ai subis (si toutefois, j'obtiens mon G5 un jour bien sur)

Conseils,  exp&#233;riences similaire, tout sera bienvenu

Merci et d&#233;solez pour la longueur

JEanlOu qui garde le


----------



## silverkingz design (19 Octobre 2005)

woah! 
je voulais refurbiser demain matin en esperant arracher un imac g5, mais l&#224;, tu me fais peur!


----------



## MarcMame (19 Octobre 2005)

Tes malheurs n'ont rien à voir avec le fait qu'il provienne du Refurb, ce devrait même être l'inverse vu que chaque machine est inspectée réparée si nécessaire, réinstallée et réemballée individuellement.
Bref, c'est juste que tu n'as pas de bol. Ca arrive. Souvent, les pannes de ce genre sont duent à un transporteur peu soigneux...  
Quant à te faire indemniser du retard, légalement, il ne te doivent qu'une extension de garantie correspondant aux jours d'immobilisation. Point barre. Après, tu peux toujours demander un "geste commercial" mais rien ne les y oblige.
Bon courage.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Octobre 2005)

Au final, ton G5 est toujours dans le centre agr&#233;&#233; ou pas ? (tu dis qu'ils ont dit ne rien pouvoir faire, d'o&#249; ma question)

Pourquoi ne pas le renvoyer &#224; Apple directement ? Au moins ils auront les pi&#232;ces de rechange sur place contrairement au centre agr&#233;&#233;. Accompagn&#233; d'une letttre explicant tes soucis depuis le d&#233;but bien entendu.

Eddy


----------



## jean-lou (19 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que mon problème ne vient pas du fait du refurb directement, mais peut etre que les machines venant du refurb représentent potentiellement plus de risque que les autres. 

Ma machine est toujours dans le centre agrée Apple, j'attends qu'ils jettent l'éponge ou arrive finalement à réparer la bête. Je veux pas aller la récupérer pour la renvoyer à Apple, ca risque de prendre énormément de temps sans être sur du résultat non plus.

Le gros problème en fait est que quand t'as un gros soucis avec ta machine il n'y a aucun moyen de faire bouger les choses vraiment vite car Apple n'est pas assez développé en France   

JEanlOu


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Octobre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Je veux pas aller la récupérer pour la renvoyer à Apple, *ca risque de prendre énormément de temps *sans être sur du résultat non plus.


Tu nous a dit plus haut que quand ils ont voulu changer la carte mère, ils en ont commandé une à Apple, donc que ton ordi fasse un aller-retour chez Apple (quelque part en Europe si je ne m'abuse, donc pas si long que ça) et soit réparé une bonne fois pour toute, ou qu'il attende à répétition des pièces de rechange dans ton centre agréé, ça me semble être la même chose.
Il faudrait des témoignages de personnes ayant testé le SAV Apple (il y en a plein le forum, amis jai la flemme de chercher  )

En tout cas, de ce que je me souviens avoir lu sur ce forum, le SAV Apple n'est pas trop lent...


----------



## jean-lou (19 Octobre 2005)

En fait c'est pas l'ordi qui fait des allers retour, c'est juste les cartes mères. En fait au début le centre agrée apple a commandé une nouvelle carte mère à Apple, puis un processeur, puis une nouvelle carte mère. Enfin bref petit à petit, une fois qu'ils auront changé chaque vis du G5, ca sera peut etre bon. D'ici là j'ai bien peur que le G9 soit sorti  

JEanlOu


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Octobre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas l'ordi qui fait des allers retour, c'est juste les cartes mères.


C'est ce que je dis  Autant que l'ordi fasse UN aller retour une bonne fois pour toute... A ta palce en tout cas, je n'arriverai pas à attendre si longtemps d'incesant aller retour de mon G5 en pièce détachées. (enfin, j'ai aps de G5 en même temps :rateau


----------



## a/m (19 Octobre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est pas l'ordi qui fait des allers retour, c'est juste les cartes mères. En fait au début le centre agrée apple a commandé une nouvelle carte mère à Apple, puis un processeur, puis une nouvelle carte mère. Enfin bref petit à petit, une fois qu'ils auront changé chaque vis du G5, ca sera peut etre bon. D'ici là j'ai bien peur que le G9 soit sorti
> 
> JEanlOu



bonsoir, après une petite réponse limite , je dois dire que ton achat reste un gros problème. le g5 que j'ai reçu à en effet émis un bruit proche de l'avion et un écran noir. après l'avoir forçé au redémarrage, tout est rentré dans l'ordre pour moi. il est vrai que s'ils te remplacent toutes les vis , tu auras peut-être le choix entre le réceptionner, ou le choix d'un g8 ou g9  en tout cas ; excuse pour la première "non réponse" et bon courage. personellement, j'aurai un peu de mal à ne pas sortir de mes gonds. quand à la possibilité d'un geste commercial, pour moi ce serait le changement pur et simple avec une nouvelle machine...ça serait le seul geste non seulement "commercial, mais aussi à mon avis nécessaire à l'image de marque et puis je ajouter humain? non ça se dit pas dans l'infor- ma-tic?


----------



## usmar (20 Octobre 2005)

euh, je voudrai pas vous faire peur, mais j'ai eu a faire au meme problème que jean-lou.
j'ai commandé sur le refurb, un G5 bipro 2ghz. 3 semaines après je le reçois, un bruit bizarre avec le lecteur optique. apres quelques essais de gravure et d'importations, plantage sur plantage... don ccoup de fil au service technique, ils m'envoient un nouveau lecteur, j'installe et là rebelote. plantage.
recoup de fil et là : verdict : ça doit etre la carte mere. il faut l'envoyer dans un centre agrée ! la machine à 1 semaine  
du coup j'ai préféré la renvoyer et me faire rembourser.
là je suis à la recherche d'un powermac NEUF et le refurb m'a bien refroidi surtout que je vois que je suis pas le sseul a avoir eu ce problème.
à mon avis, les ordis qui sont en refurb ont peut-être des vices cachés que meme les techniciens qui vérifient les machines ne peuvent pas voir. pour info, j'ai fait un apple hardware test sur le G5 et il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal !


----------



## jean-lou (20 Octobre 2005)

usmar a dit:
			
		

> pour info, j'ai fait un apple hardware test sur le G5 et il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal !



Pour info j'ai fais le meme test et pareil, il n'a rien trouvé d'anormal 
JEanlOu toujours en attentte


----------



## MarcMame (20 Octobre 2005)

On va le redire une fois de plus : les Apple Hardware Tests ne servent à rien d'autre qu'à rassurer le client. Les tests effectués sont bien trop basiques pour detecter autre chose qu'une panne franche qui peut se voir du premier coup d'oeil (absence d'alimentation d'un composant par exemple).
Bref, ces AHT ne sont que de la poudre aux yeux !


----------



## jean-lou (30 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas je continue avec mes petites galères !!!

Je rappelle le centre cette semaine, la seconde carte mère de remplacement (la troisième donc qu'aceuille mon G5) était défectueuse elle aussi !!!   

Ils en commandent une autre, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi celle ci marcherait !!!

JEanlOu au fond du seau


----------



## Dramis (30 Octobre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je continue avec mes petites galères !!!
> 
> Je rappelle le centre cette semaine, la seconde carte mère de remplacement (la troisième donc qu'aceuille mon G5) était défectueuse elle aussi !!!
> 
> ...




Demande le remboursement de ton achat, ajoute ce qui te manque et ramasse un G5 neuf.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2005)

Dramis a dit:
			
		

> Demande le remboursement de ton achat, ajoute ce qui te manque et ramasse un G5 neuf.


Ce n'est malheureusement pas aussi simple...


----------



## jean-lou (4 Décembre 2005)

Bon suite et fin (ou presque)
Bon après tous ces déboires, trois mois et les démarches suivantes :
-Deux lettres à Apple
-15 appels au centre agrée
-4 heures cumulées d'appel à Apple Paris, transféré en Irlande, en passant par à peu près tous les services.
Une machine flambante neuve (les nouveau G5 2*2Ghz, je sais pas quel Rev, mais bon c'est les neufs actuels) avec une mighty mouse et le cable permettant de brancher mon écran ADC à un port DVI. Ca a pas été de la tarte mais au final je m'en sors pas trop trop mal.
Sauf que la Ram que j'avais acheté d'occaz à un pote, ne rentre pas sur le nouveau donc je me suis fait un peu niké. 

A ce propos quelqu'un saurait il quoi acheté comme Ram? un site pour savoir laquelle est compatible etc etc, j'ai fait une recherche mais je trouve pas l'info qu'il me faut. Merci, et un conseil, harcelez Apple si vous voulez quelque chose.

JEanlOu


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

jean-lou a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que la Ram que j'avais acheté d'occaz à un pote, ne rentre pas sur le nouveau donc je me suis fait un peu niké.


Tu n'as pas l'impression d'abuser un peu là ?
Si tu le souhaites, je pense que de nombreuses personnes ici (et ailleurs) seraient ravi d'échanger ton nouveau Mac avec l'ancien pour que tu puisses profiter de tes barrettes de ram d'occasion...


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas l'impression d'abuser un peu là ?
> Si tu le souhaites, je pense que de nombreuses personnes ici (et ailleurs) seraient ravi d'échanger ton nouveau Mac avec l'ancien pour que tu puisses profiter de tes barrettes de ram d'occasion...


Et si il avait 3 cartes PCI-X (carte de pro bien cher...) à brancher dans son nouveau G5, tu dirais pareil ??  

wip

PS: J'espère qu'Apple à demander l'avis de Jean-Lou avant de lui envoyer un nouveau G5 qui correspond pas forcément à l'attente de tout le monde...


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Et si il avait 3 cartes PCI-X (carte de pro bien cher...) à brancher dans son nouveau G5, tu dirais pareil ??


Ha bon , Il existe plus de 3 cartes différentes au format PCI-X ? 
Mon avis est que ce n'est pas le cas et qu'il est bien plus heureux avec du PCI-e qui va servir a quelque chose que du PCI-X qui n'a jamais servi à rien.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

wip a dit:
			
		

> PS: J'espère qu'Apple à demander l'avis de Jean-Lou avant de lui envoyer un nouveau G5 qui correspond pas forcément à l'attente de tout le monde...


Tu possèdes visiblement cette machine et tu montres une pointe de jalousie, je me trompe ?
Ose dire que tu refuserais une telle offre à sa place ?


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu possèdes visiblement cette machine et tu montres une pointe de jalousie, je me trompe ?
> Ose dire que tu refuserais une telle offre à sa place ?


Ah je peux te jurer que tu te trompes oui. Avec les soucis qu'il a eu, je l'envie pas du tout. Je suis ravi de ma bécanne actuelle, et j'ai pas besoin de plus. J'ai investi dans une bonne carte video, j'ai pas penvie de me retrouver tout de suite avec du PCI-E... Et puis j'ai la chance d'avoir un G5 qui plante pas, je le garde  
De plus, tu sembles être sur que le PCI-X ne sert pas à grand chose, pourtant, un certain nombre de pros sont bien embêtés avec ces nouveaux Mac dans lesquels ils ne peuvent pas mettre leur carte PCI-X qu'ils ont acheté très cher (notemment des cartes pour la video). Heureusement, il semble qu'un adaptateur ai vu le jour chez Apple . Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas mis 2 PCI-E et 2 PCI-X...
Bien-sur, pour Jean-Lou, le problème du PCI-E n'a apparement pas lieu d'être, tant mieux. Mais il ne faut pas croire que c'est le cas pour tout le monde 

Cordialement, 

wip


----------



## wip (5 Décembre 2005)

Dbl post


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2005)

wip a dit:
			
		

> De plus, tu sembles être sur que le PCI-X ne sert pas à grand chose


Ca fait maintenant 2 ans que je le dis. Mes messages de l'époque peuvent en témoigner.



> pourtant, un certain nombre de pros sont bien embêtés avec ces nouveaux Mac dans lesquels ils ne peuvent pas mettre leur carte PCI-X qu'ils ont acheté très cher (notemment des cartes pour la video).


Le changement et l'abandon d'une technologie embetera toujours quelqu'un mais dans le cas du PCI-X, la vaste majoritée des acquéreurs ont été beaucoup plus embetés par l'incompatibilité latente des anciennes cartes PCI et l'absence de cartes au format PCI-X que la toute petite minoritée qui a pu en profiter.



> Heureusement, il semble qu'un adaptateur ai vu le jour chez Apple .


 ?



> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas mis 2 PCI-E et 2 PCI-X...


Cela necessiterait de la place et un chip (et une licence) spécifique à chaque norme. Il faudrait que les macs aient plus de 3 bus [libres] (comme à l'époque des 9600) pour justifier l'implémentation des 2 normes. 



> Bien-sur, pour Jean-Lou, le problème du PCI-E n'a apparement pas lieu d'être, tant mieux. Mais il ne faut pas croire que c'est le cas pour tout le monde


Quand il s'agit de 99% des utilisateurs potentiels, si on ne peut pas dire "tout le monde", on peut au moins y ajouter "presque".


----------



## jean-lou (5 Décembre 2005)

Oh moi, PCI E ou X ou ZXY, je sais pas trop ce que j'ai. 
Mais j'avoue que je suis pas mécontent de ce que j'ai obtenu. J'ai trois mois de retard dans mon boulot mais bon, j'y ai gagné quelques avantages quand même   (mighty mouse, cable à 110 Euros, 8 slots de Ram au lieu de 4 et un G5 tout neuf et plus performant (a peine certes mais quand même)).
Voili voilou

  JEanlOu le Roi des démarches auprès d'Apple


----------



## wip (6 Décembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Cela necessiterait de la place et un chip (et une licence) spécifique à chaque norme. Il faudrait que les macs aient plus de 3 bus [libres] (comme à l'époque des 9600) pour justifier l'implémentation des 2 normes.


Premièrement, merci de ta réponse, avec laquel je suis d'accord dans les grandes lignes 
Juste une question. Dans mon PowerMac G5 actuel, j'ai un port AGP et 3 ports PCI-X. Donc Apple paye bien deux licenses dessus non ? Ca devrait donc bien être possible dans les nouveaux G5 non ? ou je suis à coté de la plaque ? :mouais: 

wip


----------



## MarcMame (6 Décembre 2005)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon PowerMac G5 actuel, j'ai un port AGP et 3 ports PCI-X. Donc Apple paye bien deux licenses dessus non ? Ca devrait donc bien être possible dans les nouveaux G5 non ? ou je suis à coté de la plaque ? :mouais:


La norme PCI-X n'est qu'une évolution de la norme PCI, d'où la (légère) rétro-compatibilité avec les cartes PCI (non -X) récentes.
Les connecteurs sont les mêmes, le chip est le même, il n'y a qu'une licence à payer.
Dans les nouveaux Macs, la norme PCI-express est totalement différente et incompatible avec le PCI (traditionnel), le PCI-X et l'AGP. Elle necessite un autre controleur et une autre licence.


----------



## wip (7 Décembre 2005)

Ok, merci de ces précisions 

@+, 

wip


----------

